# Kubota L3430 error code



## Eddiedial (May 6, 2014)

I bumped the shifter with my elbow and immediately got error code 66, it has a GST transmission, I also lost a couple of odd number gears when shifting (3rd, 5th, 7th)


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe give dealer jingle????


----------



## hancockian (May 8, 2014)

Eddiedial said:


> I bumped the shifter with my elbow and immediately got error code 66, it has a GST transmission, I also lost a couple of odd number gears when shifting (3rd, 5th, 7th)


I'm not mechanic but I do have a comparable Kubota. Error code 66 is shift solenoid failure, which is probably why some gears don't work.


----------

